# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Можно ли получить бесплатное обновление до Windows 10, не выполняя резервирование?

## DEL

Да, вы можете получить бесплатное обновление. Резервирование — это первый шаг. Чтобы зарезервировать свою копию, щелкните здесь.

----------

